# Near-miss today



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Hubby retired this year and the teenagers are nearly out of the nest--they're busy, in school, off the farm most of the time. So now it's just us to handle the cattle. Today we loaded some culls to ship, I got knocked down, stepped on, and jumped over. My cattle all have a good temperaments because they don't stay on the farm otherwise and they wouldn't purposely hurt me. However, today they nearly did. (Thank you, angels!) We've got to have a better way to handle and move cattle without being in the middle of them. Our operation is not large enough yet to hire help. As we get older, though, I think we will have to. None of the kids are interested in farming. Our cattle handling facilities are better than they were, but they aren't going to cut it for two people by themselves who feel a little older everyday. I swear, a day farming always feels like there are 16 things that need doing, 3 of which are urgent, and there's only enough day to do 2. But I think our handling facility will have to move up the list.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Why don't you cross post this in Homesteading questions. I bet you'd get lots of hints to help you out.

Glad to read you weren't hurt. .


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, you'd probably get better advice in other forums, but it sounds like you need to build a corral and loading chute. If you don't have a head gate, I'd incorporate that in the mix too. Sure makes dealing with cows safer.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What if you did have aggressive animals? What would you do differently? Make your set up for aggressive cattle and one person who moves very slowly.

Usually, if you can get one or two moving in the right direction, the others will follow. So, if you had a couple of culls who would follow you, you can move along the fenceline to the gate, open the gate. They go through the gate. Shut the gate. Bring the two to the truck or pen, where they find some oats. Shake a bucket so the others hear the shshsh and want to join their pals. Go back, open the gate in such a manner as you will be safe. Rest of herd willingly joins the first two. Close gate or door.

We all have our ways of doing things, but when dealing with large animals, the gentlest one could get spooked or trip and we have to work from that 'dangerous' perspective. I think you should also start seeing a massage therapist. Has done wonders for me.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

My DD has a couple of dogs (McNab-Aussie cross) that will put any cow where you want them. They are great family dogs and easy to work with. I have seen them load a nasty bull at the auction when the buyer asked for help. It didn't take them even a minute to put the bull in a trailer, that he didn't want to load into.


----------

